# How To Start A Business



## theyoungsociety (Jun 25, 2008)

I am 17yrs old, and I am currently trying to establish a company called The Young Entrepreneurs Society. Which is all about young people doing what they love and making money in the process. But what I am currently doing is making shirts, and the people that are currently in this company are:
-Graphic Designers
-Models
-Artists(Specialty is Drawing)
-Photographer
-DJ's

and I want to know how do I go about to make this Society into a growing company. I don't even know where to start. Right now I want to focus on creating shirts and probably sneakers down the line. And after I get this company on the road I want to focus on peoples individual talents and have them make profit from it.

So my questions are:
-Where do I start?
-With all of these talented people in my company what should I do with them to make the greatest net profit possible?
-Do you think my company is stable?(I personally feel like its too over the place and unstable)
-Is there any advice out there for me?


----------



## Danger Mouse (May 12, 2008)

I always think you should start with a business plan. You can find tons of information on how to write a simple business plan. I would also try to keep things simple in the beginning.

There is a lot of great information in stickies on how to get started. Spend some time reading them. I have spent several days reading them.

Don't get discouraged if you aren't making $$$ right away. Building a business takes time. Most people lose money in the beginning. But, that's when you have figure out what you're doing wrong, re-evaluate your business plan, and make changes to adapt.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> -Where do I start?


Start by figuring out what your business goals are and then write a business plan that will help you get there.

You can visit your local Small Business Association. Almost every city has them. They probably have courses and mentors that will help you in starting your business.



> -With all of these talented people in my company what should I do with them to make the greatest net profit possible?


Just have every person focus on their strengths. Once you have a business structure and plan setup, then each person can contribute to help you reach that goal.



> -Do you think my company is stable?(I personally feel like its too over the place and unstable)


At this point, it doesn't sound like you have a company yet. You said you're trying to establish one. So by the very nature of "establishing", it sounds like it is still unstable, unfinished, and in progress.

That's not such a big deal. You can start a business and immediately be "established".



> -Is there any advice out there for me?


Sure, there's lots of advice out there  If I was 17 and wanted to start a business, first thing I would do it take advantage of all the resources out there instantly available to me.

It all starts with Google.

Just type in: *how to start a business *

You'll be greeted with 100's of articles, books, forums, videos, tips, suggestions, how tos, newsletters, etc that are geared towards helping someone start a business.

I'd go to the local community college and see what courses they had about business that I could take.

You are only limited by your own drive and motivation. Information on the topic of starting a business is abundant.

Here's a start: Learn how to Start A Business, how to Write A Business Plan, and all about Business Start Up

Starting a Business, Starting a Small Business - Entrepreneur.com

Here are some topics from our forums that discuss starting out in the t-shirt industry:

start related topics at T-Shirt Forums

starting related topics at T-Shirt Forums

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t52139.html

Take some time to really soak in the resources that are out there. It might take a week, it could take several months to really understand what you want to do and how to get everything (and everybody) together to make it happen.


----------

